# The "Shout something in public" game!



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Okay, first thread in this part of the forums, so here I go!

All you have to do to play is simply post something that you have always wanted to shout out loudly to someone else or the general public.
You can post multiple times, but you can only post ONE saying at once.
See, just some light-hearted fun!

I'll start us off:

*"Surprise Castration!"*


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Free beer and chicken!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

i really thought this thread would take off like a rocket??


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

FairleighCalm said:


> i really thought this thread would take off like a rocket??


So did I!
I guess people just don't want to shout random things in public!
Another one:

*"Spontaneous Combustion!"*


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

*There is a cinnamon stick on your head AND I PUT IT THERE!*


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

River In The Mountain said:


> *There is a cinnamon stick on your head AND I PUT IT THERE!*


Nice one!

Common one:

*"Objection!"*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

"ARE YOU A BLIND TURTLE!!"

don't ask.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

WTFAust said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Common one:
> 
> *"Objection!"*


Suddenly wanna play Ace Attorney. :yes

 Have to build up on that one, like: 'Ohhhh-B-JEKKCHEE-YON'!!

:clap

Would be cool to use this as a SA challenge goal. Like film yourself shouting something in public then post it up. (and the following arrest/ concerned call to the happy farm)


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

River In The Mountain said:


> Suddenly wanna play Ace Attorney. :yes
> 
> Have to build up on that one, like: 'Ohhhh-B-JEKKCHEE-YON'!!
> 
> ...


That's actually not a bad idea!
Anyways:

"Shoryuken!" 
Everyone MUST have wanted to shout that at some time!


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

*Metal Gear?!*


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

*OMG! It's Justin Bieber!!!!*


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

*"I don't believe anyone wants to work, we just do it to pay the bills!!!"*

*"Who the **** is with me????"*


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

*"Cardcaptors!"*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ :haha


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


>


:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Not the best picture but ohwell:


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

"And they STILL can't tell me who shot Tupac!"


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I miss the drachma!

(great idea river in the mountain! )


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

*Darn it! Walk faster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

FOR NARNIA!!!
AND FOR ASLAAAAN!!!!!

At first I thought you actually had to shout in public before posting...phew...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My tummy gurgles with pleasant rumbling


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"You don't win friends with salad!" (Simpsons)


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Jnmcda0 said:


> "You don't win friends with salad!" (Simpsons)


Lol, amazing one!
But the best one ever:


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Its raining as if the sky had diarrhea!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Lets keep this on the down low!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

*shouts in a demonic voice* I DEMAND A MORE SUITABLE HOST BODY!


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

*Assuming direct control*


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

Bomb!


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

Assume the position!

where's my baby daddy!

**** this ****!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

AkwardNisa said:


> Bomb!


What??!? Where??!!?


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

I ate your dinner


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

AkwardNisa said:


> I ate your dinner


Why would you do that?


----------



## AkwardNisa (Feb 7, 2010)

Kennnie said:


> What??!? Where??!!?


 think fast ;-)


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

AkwardNisa said:


> think fast ;-)


Huh????XD


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

*GET THE f*** OUTTA MY YOU SLOW PIECE OF S***!*

or

*WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE!!.......NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!*


----------



## TheLostCube (Jun 29, 2011)

"**** OFF"

Or maybe

"ENGAGE!"


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

This one only works if I ever become a judge:

"Now I am going to postpone this case because frankly, I have HAD IT with dysfunctional white people arguing in my courtroom!
Case dismissed! And get the f**k out!"


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Great thread!












WTFAust said:


> Lol, amazing one!
> But the best one ever:


 Omg :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My shoulder and neck hurt so bad im going to puke!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"I got a lot of problems with you people, and now you're going to hear about it!"


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

"You're an old man, you old man."


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

beet greens, if juiced can make you sick...who knew!?


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

All great replies!!
Another one:








NFL Blitz.. The BEST American football game ever!


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

I SAID GIMME BACK MY GUMMY BEARS MOTHAF****ER!!! (to an old granny)


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

"Divine Intervention!"
Then I jump in and interrupt everything.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I had a grrreat hair day today!


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most people suck

put on your adult diapers and masturbate with fear


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

*A F***ing FIRE, EVERYBODY EVACUATE!!!*


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

misselley said:


> *a f***ing fire, everybody evacuate!!!*


^^this is not a drill. This is not a ****ing drill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

josh23 said:


> ^^this is not a drill. This is not a ****ing drill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Actually it's a real fire, everybody evacuate. *sits really still and doesn't move*


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

You're OLD! Stop dressing like a teen!:wtf


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

*"FATALITY! Finish him!**!!*"


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

*I'M GOING TO SAW THROUGH YOUR BONES!!
*
or

*I'M GOING TO PENETRATE YOUR SOUL!!*


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

*"Fixacurascoringcoleslawludivich!"
*my way of saying "damn!"


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

"TUNA sandwich!?"


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Eat my ****, assssshhhoooolesss!!!
(mooning and a certain finger gesture included)


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Common one:
*
"You can't handle the truth!!"*


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

WTFAust said:


> This one only works if I ever become a judge:
> 
> "Now I am going to postpone this case because frankly, I have HAD IT with dysfunctional white people arguing in my courtroom!
> Case dismissed! And get the f**k out!"


o lawd :haha

"Yes they deserve to die and I hope they burn in hell!"


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Bringing back the thread lol!
I've always wanted to say:

*"You're tearing me apart lisa!"*


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Owie!
take it out!

Dennis rodman has a g-spot !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIve me ur chicken you b***!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

"You can't stop me, I AM THE LAW!!!!"


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

*you are not the father!!*


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

*It's not gay if he only put the tip in!*


----------



## candybar (Apr 12, 2012)

I love peace! And freedom!


----------

